

Airbnb rentals and neighborhood hostility: my experience. - mcphilip

My family was in town for my wedding this past weekend so I rented a 6 bedroom house in Austin.  Within hours of arriving, my mom started receiving threats from neighbors.<p>&quot;Fuck off, leave our neighborhood in peace&quot;<p>&quot;Our children aren&#x27;t safe since a new group of strangers shows up every weekend&quot;<p>&quot;If you make so much as a peep of noise we hear after 10pm, we are calling the sherrif&quot;<p>etc...<p>My mom has thick skin, so this isn&#x27;t a cry for attention or sympathy for her sake.  In retrospect, I was sympathetic with the neighbors -- they had three small girls under the age of 10 and were afraid to let them play outside on the weekend with a house next door perpetually filled with strangers.<p>My question is if there is anything neighbors&#x2F;neighborhoods can do to prevent a home owner from renting their house out 4 days a week?  If not, should there be?
======
lingoberry
Or, don't be so afraid of strangers? People should be allowed to rent out
their own property.

